# Verbindung Problem zwischen Wago 750-8203 und SQL Datenbank



## blackdawn (21 Juni 2017)

Hallo Liebe Community
Meine Aufgabe ist , Ich möchete eine Tabelle im Datenbank einführen. Ich habe diese Video gefolgt  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0isTiU06bbA&t=9s. Ich habe zwei fehler in Block
1) In MySql_Login zeigt diesen Fehler 'TIMEOUT on:Connection established-Waiting for "Handshake Initialisation Packet" from server'
2) In MySql_Execute block zeigt 'MYSQL-ERROR : Not connected with database, LOGIN before use'


Ich benutze WagoLibMySQL_03.lib in meinen Project. Meinen Rechner ist im Arebeitnetzwerk und PLC habe mit diese Netzwerk Router verbunden. Kann mir jemend helfen.


Danke im Voraus.

BG
Blackdawn


----------



## snej (23 Juni 2017)

Hi Blackdawn,

ich würde vielleicht erst mal bei den grundsätzlichen Voraussetzungen anfangen.
Ein Ping zwischen den beiden Geräten ist möglich? Ist der SQL Port freigeschaltet? Kannst du mit einem anderen Rechner (Client) auf den eingerichteten SQL Server zugreifen?

LG


----------



## blackdawn (24 Juni 2017)

Hi Snej,

Ein Ping zwischen meiene PC und WAGO SPS ist möglich. Ich habe falsche SQL Port gegeben deswegen funktionert nicht

BG


----------



## noel213 (24 Juni 2017)

Ist es nun SQL oder Mysql?


----------



## shrimps (25 Juni 2017)

noel213 schrieb:


> Ist es nun SQL oder Mysql?


Wenn schon dann schon: 
MySQL oder MSSql 


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blackdawn (24 August 2017)

Das ist MySql nicht SQL oder MSSQL


----------

